# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > سوال: با چه زبانی شروع کنم

## john smithair

سلام دوستان من یه برنامه به زبان vb.net نوشتم حالا میخوام اون رو برای موبایل هم بنویسم. و میخوام که رو ی همه (حداقل بیشتر) گوشی ها اجرا بشه.و باید بگم که تازه هم میخوام کار برنامه نویسی با موبایل رو آغاز کنم.
میتونید یه زبا ن برنامه نویسی موبایل بهم پیشنهاد کنید که به زبان vb.net نزدیک ترین باشه که وقتی میخوام این برنامه رو برای موبایل بنویسم. نیاز نداشته باشم که کد هاشو حیلی تغییر بدم. چون برنامه ی من نزدیکه چند هزار خط است.
و باید بگم که من تو برنامه ام از database استفاده کردم . موبایل که با database مشکل نداره؟
خیلی ممنون.
 :چشمک:

----------


## noorsoft

شما میتونین از C++‎BuilderX   و یا Godb شروع کنین

----------


## mhz.designer

بنده می خوام با یه برنامه ساده و قوی کار کنم لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## noorsoft

دوست عزیز در زمینه برنامه نویسی موبایل یک کم که کار کنی همه زبانهای معرفی شده ساده هستند.
فقط شما باید هدف را مشخص کنید چه جور برنامه هایی قصد دارین بنویسین بعد زبان برنامه نویسی را مشخص کنید.

----------


## مهران رسا

آیا برنامه ای وجود داره که دستورات Vb رو مستقیماً به JAR تبدیل کنه ؟!!

----------


## noorsoft

نه ولی برنامه هایی هست که ساختار برنامه نویسی اونها  بر اساس بیسیک باشه

----------


## sm

یه چندتا نموه از اونو میشه معرفی کنین ؟

موفق باشید

----------


## noorsoft

نرم افزارهای زیر

mobile basic
godb

----------


## Developer Programmer

واسه برنامه نویسی موبایل، علی الخصوص مبتنی بر سیمبیان، میشه با سی شارپ کار کرد ؟ توی طیف کاری، محدودیتی نداره؟

----------


## noorsoft

دوستان به نظر من برنامه نویسی با پلت فرمی که مخصوص موبایل باشه از همه راحتر میتونه باشه ضمن اینکه شما اگه سی شارپ بلد باشین بهتر میتونین داخل این محیط ها برنامه بنویسید

----------


## dj_baba

سلام 
من با زبان vb6 , delphi , pascal , php آشنایی دارم 
و حالا می خوام یه دیکشنری کوچیک بنویسم
میشه لطف کنید برنامه ای برای برنامه نویسی پیشنهاد می کنید.؟؟؟

----------


## dj_baba

کسی هست جواب بده

----------


## Felony

میتونی با MidletPascal شروع کنی

----------

